# Murray's Imperious And Punk Monk



## nick_wilko (22/2/11)

I'm always pleasantly surprised after a trip to Murray's in Port Stephens.

Was up there over the weekend and couldn't go past without trying some of their new Imperious (11% belgian blond) and also bought a few bottles of their Punk Monk (7.5% belgian blond/tripel/??)

The Imperious was amazing.... For a beer that big it was sooo smooth and balanced. Shawn does a great job with those big beers.

I'm hoping to catch some of the spartacus once it's available in bottles. And also some of the next batch of Wild Thing!


----------



## .DJ. (22/2/11)

The Punk is a seriously amazing beer...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/2/11)

Was on tap at Nectar in West End, Brisbane for a growler fill-up. I had a sip, because the guy there gave me one (a la Ross) and it was seriously good. 

Lots of American hops, and I swear there is some Nelson and Citra in there somewhere, backed up by this quote from Murray's


> There is an aggressive hop flavour balanced by a biscuity malt character from the blend of British and German malts. The aroma is an aggressive blend of citrus and spice almost passionfruit character and the finish is relatively dry for a beer of this ABV.



Citrus/passionfruit - citra and the dryness might account for nelson. Great beer - if you want some in Bris-vegas get down to Nectar.

Goomba


----------



## Bizier (22/2/11)

You are making me thirsty.


----------



## Gough (22/2/11)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the beers and thanks for the feedback guys.

For what it is worth we only use Kiwi hops at Murray's, (sorry Mark!  ) and the Imperious and Punk Monk were no exception. The US hops are also great - hell, all hops are great - and I'm a big Citra fan especially. Sierra Nevada Torpedo which is a Citra dominant beer is a big fave of mine. We didn't use any Citra in these beers though. The big fruit salad/passionfruit character is characteristic of some kiwi hops. The way the aromas of these hops work with the Belgian yeast profile is what we are enjoying playing with at Murray's at the moment. I'm a big believer that esters and hop aromas can work really well together - you just need to get the right mix. Not everyone is a fan, but hey it is floating our boat at the moment!

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Golani51 (23/2/11)

I just got back from a session at the Local in St. Kilda.
First, but definitely not the last, time I have had the Imperious. What a great beer-sweetness, body, mandariney......superb. Now if only I could reverse engineer it. It reminds me of an imperial I had from Harpoon in Vermont, albeit with more body and less mandarine. I loved it, as did my two mates who tried to steal samples. Alchohol level great too. Where can I buy this bottled in Melbourne?

Reuven


----------



## .DJ. (23/2/11)

Gough said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the beers and thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> For what it is worth we only use Kiwi hops at Murray's, (sorry Mark!  ) and the Imperious and Punk Monk were no exception. The US hops are also great - hell, all hops are great - and I'm a big Citra fan especially. Sierra Nevada Torpedo which is a Citra dominant beer is a big fave of mine. We didn't use any Citra in these beers though. The big fruit salad/passionfruit character is characteristic of some kiwi hops. The way the aromas of these hops work with the Belgian yeast profile is what we are enjoying playing with at Murray's at the moment. I'm a big believer that esters and hop aromas can work really well together - you just need to get the right mix. Not everyone is a fan, but hey it is floating our boat at the moment!
> 
> ...



Shawn,
Any reason for the exclusive use of Kiwi hops? Price/Availablility/Fetish? h34r:


----------



## winkle (23/2/11)

.DJ. said:


> Shawn,
> Any reason for the exclusive use of Kiwi hops? Price/Availablility/*Fetish*? h34r:



:blink: 

I reckon you could add flowers and freshness to the list.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/2/11)

I'm going fetish - they must also then (by extension of the same thought) use their feet to stomp the grain bill in the MLT (think old fashioned wine making!) - after all feet are another fetish.

Goomba


----------



## joshuahardie (23/2/11)

It has just been their point of difference.

I am sure availability, price and locality sweeten the deal too.


----------



## Gough (23/2/11)

It is because they are great hops! We can use any we feel like and may well use hops from other countries if we want a particular flavour/aroma in a beer at some point in the future but the Kiwi hops just really do it for me I'm afraid. Maybe it is almost a fetish but we aren't quite that bad yet... It definitely isn't price related, and as far as availability goes some of the Kiwi hops are the hardest to find. Riwaka pellets for example...

But anyway, thanks again for the interest and the feedback.

Shawn.


----------



## Golani51 (23/2/11)

whatever the reason, it is one of the best I have tasted in Australia (Impervious), and the US. 
I was sipping and sucking for an hour. Lovely lovely stuff. A little more sourish mandarin and it would have been perfect.

Where can I buy more in Melbourne? (Bottle shop, not bar) How much does it sell for?


----------



## Barry (23/2/11)

Just a great beer.


----------



## Muggus (23/2/11)

I'm still reeling from the Imperious you brought to the HUB meeting Shaun.
A growler of that could well be the end of me! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/2/11)

Since we have the brewer here - Shaun, how well with the beer hold up when dispensed from a kegerator to a growler (as done at nectar). Is it a case of "drink it on the way home", or will it hold up after a few hours, a day or two (unlikely to need it longer than that), but just asking. I wouldn't want to shell out for an awesome beer, take it home and find that it doesn't travel well.

Goomba


----------



## Silo Ted (24/2/11)

I popped an AA4 a few weeks ago, and it was worth every cent of the $40 price for a 750ml bottle. 

Murray's get a big +1 from me for most of what they do. The Punch & Judy or the Whale I am excluding from the awesome category.


----------



## Muggus (24/2/11)

Silo Ted said:


> The Punch & Judy or the Whale I am excluding from the awesome category.


You're excluding these two great session beers...why!?


----------



## bconnery (24/2/11)

Muggus said:


> You're excluding these two great session beers...why!?


I'm with Muggus on this one. 
Ok they aren't knock your socks off hop malt monsters, but they are very nice drinkable well balanced beers. 
Punch and Judy particularly is a flavoursome beer at the lower end of the ABV range for those times when a 7-10%er just isn't the way to go. 
The Whale Ale I appreciate for what it is and I think is well made, but isn't my style of choice anyway


----------



## joshuahardie (24/2/11)

I love the Punch and Judy.

In the mid strength category, the options are pretty average, with Rogers being the only other viable alternative.

Ill be taking the P&J every day. Great session ale.


----------



## .DJ. (24/2/11)

Im hanging for the Sparticus in bottles...

I'm hanging onto a few Icon 2IPA's in the back of the fridge... finding it hard to not drink them...


----------



## Gough (24/2/11)

Haven't spent this much time on AHB in ages! Good to be back...

Thanks again for the positives fellas. Always a big compliment as well from you Barry. Not many around that can match your trophy cabinet! Glad to hear you liked the beer.

Growler fills are always dependent on the quality of the fill really for how long it will last. If it isn't poured/filled badly, the seal on the cap is good and it is stored dark and cold it will last well. Our experience is that about 6-7 days pulls most beers up. The more you open the growler the flatter it gets and the greater the oxidation/staling. With a beer as big as Imperious I'd reckon a session with a few friends to share it is the way to go. Drink it in one hit at its freshest and no-one goes home with a sore head! A growler of Imperious at 11% ABV on your own would be a pretty serious effort... Maybe I just need to harden up! And Golani, try Beer Deluxe and The Local Taphouse in Melbourne for the Imperious.

Have a good one!

Shawn.


----------



## joshuahardie (25/2/11)

Just tried the imperious.

holy heck Shawn. great beer. there is no way that feels like an 11% beer.

all the alcohol is totally hidden, and only emerges as a warming well after the beer has been drunk.

I am totally impressed at the great fermentation job on that one. 
can i assume there is some simple sugar in it, to raise the alcohol and keep the beer from being too much of a malt bomb?


----------



## Will88 (26/2/11)

Just had the Punk Monk off tap at Archive. Definitely one of my favourite beers of the summer. It's somewhat hard to describe, it's not quite a blonde ale as there is more bitterness than you'd expect but it still goes down very nicely.


----------



## Mobbee007 (3/3/11)

Just had lunch & the tasting wheel at murrays, my favourite band has been put on ( the beatles!) & I'm drinking the Imperious I could die a happy man right now!


----------



## azrebb (7/3/11)

I'm drinking a Punk Monk right now (just arrived in the store this morning) and wow! The aroma, the long taste with the follow up hit. Very impressive. Can't wait for the Imperious...


----------



## Harry Volting (8/3/11)

One of my simple pleasures is to sit in the sun on the lawn at Murrays with a glass of Grand Cru at Lunchtime.
I raised the bar this week and tried the Imperious. 
Fantastic beer. 3787?
Shawn are you adding any salt additions to your brewing water?
Thanks 
Harry


----------

